# A-Frame vs Layout blinds



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

I've always assumed Layout blinds were superior due to their lower profile. However a guy in my crew picked up an Avian X A-frame last year just before season and somewhat made me a believer (we now have 3 lol). I'm still not exactly sure how in the freaking hell birds don't flare off the darn thing out in the middle of a tilled field, but somehow manage to pick out the layout blinds all grassed in? So after many long debates over this topic with my hunting partners i'm sitting here still overthinking this as i usually do and figured heck why not start a debate with my fellow MS! So for those of you that have both in the trailer, which one are you pulling out for which scenario, IE......corn stubble, cut wheat, grass edge row, cut beans, late season vs early season, what are the factors that will make up your mind on a hunt?


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Need to hide a lot of guys = A-frames

Hunting alone or with one other guy = layouts

I do have one buddy who won't hunt out of a layout, so whenever we hunt together the A-frame(s) come out.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Never had a problem hiding layout blinds. Last day of season in a tilled field, shot our limit in 45 minutes all working into the pocket.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> I've always assumed Layout blinds were superior due to their lower profile. However a guy in my crew picked up an Avian X A-frame last year just before season and somewhat made me a believer (we now have 3 lol). I'm still not exactly sure how in the freaking hell birds don't flare off the darn thing out in the middle of a tilled field, but somehow manage to pick out the layout blinds all grassed in? So after many long debates over this topic with my hunting partners i'm sitting here still overthinking this as i usually do and figured heck why not start a debate with my fellow MS! So for those of you that have both in the trailer, which one are you pulling out for which scenario, IE......corn stubble, cut wheat, grass edge row, cut beans, late season vs early season, what are the factors that will make up your mind on a hunt?


I am not as experienced as many will be on this post, but hope this helps

Most of my field experience was pre-layout in which we dug shallow graves and piled corn stalks over us. Then layouts came about 

Success with both of those

Now being older, i have lost the dexterity to get up and shoot quickly from the ground 

I hunted in an avian x placed in cut corn with 4 guys in it. Setting it up, it seemed it would stick out like a sore thumb. But when erected, it seemed to blend in. Very comfy. 

Ducks hit the ground. Geese would circle a few times, final approach a little too far in the eyes of the captain. I don't think it was because of the a frame. My guess was either wary birds, overcalling, or the blind being at a bad angle.

the blind set up angle had the approaching birds looking almost right down the opening rather than 80 degrees putting them in front. They were in range but angling away. the captain was used to calling the shots with bellies square, so never called the shots altho the far end guys had decent shots

I know, from pictures that he slays them routinely in the a frame in cut fields, so i now have one, cant wait to try it, as my coffin days are over


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Anyone ever build an aframe out of conduit or something similar?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

We only use panel blinds now


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

I’m thinking about making a couple a-frames of my own. Seams like 1/2 conduit and some fabric and some sewing. Bet I could build 2 myself for 1/4 of the rice they want for em in the stores.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

going panel blind this year. age and a bad back have made the choice very easy. sitting in a chair with complete visibility also makes it a big factor. birds dont usually flare from hay bails.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

bfaber said:


> I’m thinking about making a couple a-frames of my own. Seams like 1/2 conduit and some fabric and some sewing. Bet I could build 2 myself for 1/4 of the rice they want for em in the stores.


My thoughts exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

made my own and tried them locally (zone 2 geese) and in Saskatchewan last year. 

simple Panel blind made with conduit and chicken wire, grassed in. 


I couldn't believe how successful we were. 

I may sell all of my layouts. 











homemade cost = 65.00 








results on prairie birds









It also worked well on Michigan birds but for a western trip with lots of guys who aren't used to layout shooting our results went way up. 












I am going to make some improvements by the time my 2020 trip comes around.



but I was really happy with my results for only a few $$$













In the end inexperienced shooters do better standing, old guys, fat guys, do better sitting than laying down, and I had less trouble keeping the blind covered. 


so until the birds catch on I am hunting out of an Aframe panel blind.


TD


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

What did you use for grass? I got min figured out I think. I’m gonna make it so I can add to the length to adjust for number of hunters. Also was thinking about a plastic snow fence material in stead of chicken wire.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Raffa grass mixed colors ziptied on is what I used. 

They add local vegetation to augment. 

I think the plastic snow fence would be an improvement most likely 


TD


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Finished my frame. Dimensions are the exact same as the avian x. The extra bent 90’s are to add legs as I add to the length. The couplings in the center make it simple to just add more pipe and stretch it. Prolly add a leg for every 8’ of pipe in the center.(hence the 4 extra 90’s I bent outta the scrap pipe I had left.) The couplings on the legs that connect the 90’s to the top I will drill and bolt one side and not sure if I wanna put a thumb screw on the other end or drill it and put a removable pin in it. Have yet to decide if I’m gonna use chicken wire or plastic fencing for the side but I did find tall enough grass to use to brush it. So far i am about 1 1/2 hrs into it and have about $50 in material. I kinda like the idea of making it growable. What’s pitctured fits 3 guys but it can grow to fit 10 guys in no time.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

bfaber said:


> View attachment 422817
> View attachment 422817
> Finished my frame. Dimensions are the exact same as the avian x. The extra bent 90’s are to add legs as I add to the length. The couplings in the center make it simple to just add more pipe and stretch it. Prolly add a leg for every 8’ of pipe in the center.(hence the 4 extra 90’s I bent outta the scrap pipe I had left.) The couplings on the legs that connect the 90’s to the top I will drill and bolt one side and not sure if I wanna put a thumb screw on the other end or drill it and put a removable pin in it. Have yet to decide if I’m gonna use chicken wire or plastic fencing for the side but I did find tall enough grass to use to brush it. So far i am about 1 1/2 hrs into it and have about $50 in material. I kinda like the idea of making it growable. What’s pitctured fits 3 guys but it can grow to fit 10 guys in no time.


Looks pretty slick!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

So you are exposed to the sky above? No top cover?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

BFG said:


> So you are exposed to the sky above? No top cover?


Tanglefree panel blinds have optional flip covers.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

It doesn't appear that the blinds shown have top cover?


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

BFG said:


> It doesn't appear that the blinds shown have top cover?


Personally I don’t think you need them if you brush them in correctly and set them up accordingly (where birds are coming off roost and wind).


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Cattle fence and conduit work well for me. Used it all last year, and shot plenty of birds. Ducks along the ditch bank, and geese in a cut bean field. Just break up the hard edges. 
My blind didnt have a top last year, and will not again this year.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

So just faces down when birds are over the top will suffice?


----------

